# what's a practical ipod adapter



## Farfrhomdun (Sep 25, 2000)

Just looking for a practical iPod adapter... nothing fancy. I want one hard wired to my monsoon head unit (double din). NO FM TRANSMITTERS. I have no ICE and will not be doin' any of that in the future. I don't have anything in my car, but the stock head unit. No changer, no sat. 
So I'm just looking for a product to control/charge/interface iPod with monsoon head-unit that has a nice clean install. Please recommend one.
Thanks you's guys


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: what's a practical ipod adapter (Farfrhomdun)*

the vw02pcpod2 is the most practical/ most cost effecive unit that allows you to control the tracks from the radio


----------



## Farfrhomdun (Sep 25, 2000)

*Re: what's a practical ipod adapter (Farfrhomdun)*

ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: what's a practical ipod adapter (Farfrhomdun)*

Do you care if the iPod controls are locked? Do you just want to control songs from the radio or do you want playlist control also? Do you care if you are limited to 5 or 6 playlists?


----------



## Dana D (May 3, 2004)

*Re: what's a practical ipod adapter ([email protected])*

I know that I don't want to be limited to just a few playlists. I want to be able to find and listen to any specific thing that's on my pod, as the mood suits. ... Otherwise I might as well just have Sirius or XM. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Farfrhomdun (Sep 25, 2000)

*Re: what's a practical ipod adapter (Dana D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana D* »_I know that I don't want to be limited to just a few playlists. I want to be able to find and listen to any specific thing that's on my pod, as the mood suits. ... Otherwise I might as well just have Sirius or XM. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

yes. I purchased one from Enfig. I-VW-R
Customer support is letting me down, though I understand they are busy, they will not get a referral from me. P.S. - ordered products 12/8 still not here.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: what's a practical ipod adapter (Farfrhomdun)*

Your order was stuck between backorders from 2 different manufacturers. It is shipping today and you will receive it tomorrow. I appolgize for the delay. Please call us if you have any more questions.


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:28 PM 12-21-2006_


----------

